
Google Duo puts the last nail in ViLTE’s coffin - jorgeserna
https://hackernoon.com/google-duo-puts-the-last-nail-in-viltes-coffin-9a748b7d1bf5
======
jorgeserna
Google’s strategy to capture the native communication applications in Android
phones, using industry initiatives like RCS or ViLTE, will make operators
irrelevant in Social Communications.

